# Thoughts regarding "rust at wheel bearings"



## Jim22222222? (Nov 30, 2017)

Hello All:

New member and joined to ask questions regarding a temporary lubrication of wheel bearings (if recommended at all) as well as "learning to make use of a forum on Snow Blowers".

Third season after NEW purchase.
Beginning of second season noticed fluid stain coming from WHEEL bearings and after investigation I realized Tank must be shut off after Winter use....., now close Valve at bottom of tank after seasonal use.

Beginning of third season I see RUST all over wheel hubs (white painted surfaces) and realize wheel bearings need lubrication. 
Question: Best way to lubricate immediately! Three-in-one- oil or disassemble and new bearings? Unit has around 15 hours of use.
I know answers in manual but want to use FORUM. Help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey, I use 3in1 oil. Holds up better then Wd40 and has better lubricity. Most components just need that single drop once in a while.

What model and brand of machine?


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Pick the machine up on it's bucket.
Might be a good idea to remove gas and oil so it won't make a mess and the engine will start easier.
(or just jack each side up)

Remove each tire and apply grease on the axles after snow season.

Also grease the zerk fittings on the auger, both sides.

Then check the oil level in the front auger housing. If it's low add some of the Ariens fluid. Doing these 3 things will keep the body of the blower healthy for many many years.

There are other lube points inside the belly pan, but that is for another post.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ariens hydro pro said:


> Pick the machine up on it's bucket.
> Might be a good idea to remove gas and oil so it won't make a mess and the engine will start easier.
> (or just jack each side up)
> 
> ...


AFTER greasing the zerks on the auger, it is best to remove the sheer pins/bolts and give the auger a good spin to distribute the grease. If you remove the sheer bolts first, the grease will squirt out the holes where the bolts were, and not make it all the way down the auger shaft. Trust me on that one ! Did it twice. (Pollock !)


----------



## Jim22222222? (Nov 30, 2017)

DRMERDP:
My Unit is Ariens ST926DLE . Simple enough....3 in 1 oil at wheel shaft. Thanks for response.


ARIENS HYDRO PRO:
I will just "Jack up" unit. Thanks for info......

I wonder where that "red dust" comes from (in unit)? I see it on many YOUTUBE VIDEO'S of this model. The dust shows up on wheel hubs and shafts.
My DEALER (where purchased) says it's not rust and not to be "overly concerned" about at this time in life of unit. Ok to use blower on snow removal for this season.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> Hey, I use 3in1 oil. Holds up better then Wd40 and has better lubricity. Most components just need that single drop once in a while.
> 
> What model and brand of machine?


please don't forget marvel mystery oil. it's even better than 3 in 1


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Jim22222222? said:


> DRMERDP:
> My Unit is Ariens ST926DLE . Simple enough....3 in 1 oil at wheel shaft. Thanks for response.
> 
> 
> ...



not sure where it comes from either, but is very common as you have seen.


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

Do you mean like rust on the axles and it spills out onto the wheels when it gets wet? If so I think thats normal. I put some anti seize on my axles because when I first got it the wheels were rusted on solid.


----------



## Jim22222222? (Nov 30, 2017)

ICECOLDBEER:

Yes,.....
I will wipe wheel hub surfaces, apply oil to axles at junction and monitor (keep eyes on wheels).
Thanks all.


----------



## Jim22222222? (Nov 30, 2017)

I have decided to add picture of this rust......


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Yup, that's the normal "grease" that we see on most Ariens wheels since say.. 2004ish? I just use some brake cleaner or degreaser and it wipes right off.


----------

